# Solved: Saving a home movie from DVD to computer?



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

Hello,

First of all yes I did read the top thread and didn't find my specific problem in it... I didn't read it completely because I didn't understand a lot of it. 

Here's my problem, my friends and I made a home video a few years ago in a high school video lab and got a disc of it, and now I want to save it to my computer into some type of video format. It doesn't really matter which because I can probably change it to a different format with some online freeware programs but I just want to take it from the disc to my computer. 

How can I do this? I tried using movie maker, media player, realplayer, and sonic digitalmedia plus (you think I'd be able to do it with that, something I payed for, but no, the only things I can do is burn video from computer to disc). Ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Movie Maker should do this easily using the 'Capture' option . Are you trying to upload from a camcorder or other device ? Make and model and your computer specs might help here ....


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You should be able to do the following: Put the DVD in the DVD drive, in Windows right click on the DVD drive and select explore. Navigate until you find the files ending in .vob (Video TS>name.vob). Copy those files where you want them to be on your computer. Once there, change the .vob extension to .mpg. You can store them like that, play them (MPEG-2 compliant) like that or edit them with almost any editing program at a later date.

If for some reason that doesn't work, you'll want to google for a DVD ripper, which does the same thing, transfering the .vob files to your hard drive.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

psaros said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all yes I did read the top thread and didn't find my specific problem in it... I didn't read it completely because I didn't understand a lot of it.
> 
> ...


Insert disc.
Select "do nothing" or just close dialogue box that opens after reading disc.
Navigate to your drive with the movie disc, r-click, save as or copy to.

If I remember correctly, Sonic would want to make an .iso image file anyway which you don't want.


----------

